# Remember when...



## otftch (Sep 21, 2009)

How many of you guys remember these prices ? I openned an old Monogram kit yesterday and found this.I didn.t re-size so all could see.
Ed


----------



## kgambit (Sep 21, 2009)

*sheepishly raises his hand*

I do!  Not exactly those exact prices but I remember buying some 3-in-1 kit packs at 1/72 scale - (Revell IIIRC). They were something like 3$ for the entire pack. :LOL: *sigh*


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, remember that (in British currency of course!).Great stuff Ed.
I still have a fairly extensive collection of modelling magazines, kept for reference, mostly dating back to the early 1980's, with the odd one or two from the early 1970's. (gap due to military service!) I came across one recently from 1972 or '73, advertising the then new Airfix 1/24th scale P51D Mustang - at £2.75 !! The same kit is still around - but it's now £50 in the UK!!
I understand the price rises due to inflation and production costs, but I don't understand, or accept excuses for, the huge price rises in some simple, very basic, 40 year old kits, which were, for example, 60 pence in 1970, and are now £7 or more.
It would be good to see similar ads or price lists from past years if anyone has anything. The surprising thing back in the 70's and 80's, was the actuall amount of kits available, from a single manufacturer, and all in stock, not withdrawn for re-release years later at inflated prices. The list from Matchbox, for example, seemed endless!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2009)

That's not only a few % up in price.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 21, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> That's not only a few % up in price.....



Quite. The days when you could build kits on pocket money are long gone... I well remember going to our local model shop as a kid... a magical place, kits from floor to celing, sadly now gone and replaced by houses.

There's some good model shops in Stockholm though...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sure is bud....remember Stor Liten? They were good back in the day, remember going there with my late granddad to buy a kit, think that I bought the Ju 87 Stuka. Can't remember the make but it was 1/72......later half of the 70's I think.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive recently bought a few kits (unbuilt and still in the box) that are from those years.

I'm not going to build them, but just have them on a shelf where I can look at them from time to time. Kind of like a nostalgic look back on those years where I wanted every single model and my weekly allowance was only a dollar a week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2009)

Get some severe nostalgic kicks looking in those old Airfix, Matchbox, Monogram etc. catalogues and at those old kits....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 21, 2009)

Airframes said:


> It would be good to see similar ads or price lists from past years if anyone has anything. The surprising thing back in the 70's and 80's, was the actuall amount of kits available, from a single manufacturer, and all in stock, not withdrawn for re-release years later at inflated prices. The list from Matchbox, for example, seemed endless!



Some of the kits I've brought over the past few months, the pervious owner had written on them the date he brought them how much for etc etc 

Il take a look tonight and see what I can dig up



syscom3 said:


> Ive recently bought a few kits (unbuilt and still in the box) that are from those years.
> 
> I'm not going to build them, but just have them on a shelf where I can look at them from time to time. Kind of like a nostalgic look back on those years where I wanted every single model and my weekly allowance was only a dollar a week.



Yeah same here , though I wasn't around when they came out  

Heres a few of them - swastikas on boxart and all


----------



## Heinz (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool kits Daniel!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers mate! The price wasn't!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice ! Well, the time they were$ 2.00 or .70 cents would've been the time to stock up.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah the memories, takes me back to the first Matchbox car, the "Steamroller", my first Matchbox kit was the Lightning F.6 and later I did a T55 which still sits on top of the radio. Cool kits as well guys.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2009)

Love Frog/Heller/Matchbox boxart who gives a toss about the quality of the kits when thats there

Sweet kit Vic! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahhhh....the good ole' days.....sigh!....


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 22, 2009)

You can make a suprisingly good '410 out of that Matchbox kit, I saw someone on another forum doing one rather well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Built that one.....and a few other Matchbox kits!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm building it! slowly , not an original kit though 

Later chinese made one with no swastika's on boxart or decals


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Later chinese made one with no swastika's on boxart or decals



Political Correctness.....kiss my hairy *rse!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah , what a terrible shame 

Sad year 1977


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2009)

You know you're getting old when the kits you built as a kid are now collector's items.

I had the clear Mustang kit from post #1 and did a horrible job painting the inside!


----------

